# Late convert to MAC saying hello?



## mamapie (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi, I've been directed to this forum from a Lush forum with a lot of MAC fans!

I'm 32 and after having a gastric bypass operation in October have suddenly discovered that I can now wear makeup without it sliding off my face! And thus I have discovered MAC and am now an addict.

I think I might be having a delayed teenage thing as I never got into makeup then!

Hope to learn a lot and share some more.


----------



## SuSana (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wasn't in makeup neither but MAC is now kinda my drug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a lot of people are addict here. Anyway best place to get reviews, friends and priority infos!

Welcome again


----------



## blondejunkie (Feb 11, 2009)

There is a tendency to feed off of everyone's addiction here too!  It will be fun!


----------



## Selkie (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey there: *Congratulations! *You did something that's going to help your health _so_ much, & as a bonus, now you get to have _too much fun_ playing with makeup, clothes, style, etc! 

Go for it & good luck with your new life!


----------



## demosthenesval7 (Feb 17, 2009)

i recently discovered MAC too and am now an addict .... welcome


----------



## mamapie (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the welcomes.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 17, 2009)

and


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 17, 2009)

this place is addictive lol. and welcome!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 17, 2009)

I am addicted to MAC, but I'm more addicted to Specktra!  Welcome to the family!


----------



## JUNGLELOVE (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello Mamapie, i am also from the Lush forum. It's full of naughty enablers isn't it? *chuckles*


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra; you will really enjoy it here!


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you have fun here!


----------



## nunu (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Susanne (Nov 21, 2009)

MAC and Lush are awesome!


----------

